# Changes to this section



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

This section was created for some ON SITE tuturials. Many links of tutorials were posted.

These posts have been moved to the props section. There will be "Moved" links in this section to these posts for one week.

This will hopefully help keep this section clean and encourage more tuturials to be posted on HalloweenForum.

Thanks much.


----------

